# Help! Have I overdone it in the 2ww?



## Positivity Now (Apr 9, 2012)

Am needing some reassurance.  Am 3 days post 5 day embryo transfer. This afternoon I had to climb over my garden gate from a dustbin (long story) and seemed to pull a stomach muscle going over the top. Starting to get a bit of very mild cramping after that which lasted about 20 mins. At the same time I did some fairly strenuous gardening chopping  down overgrown plants and brambles with shears for about half hour and then stopped. Am now feeling a bit tight in my stomach and my muscles all aching from gardening. No cramping at all but a weird dragging feeling down through vagina. Sorry if tmi!My lower back is also hurting but that maybe from gardening? Am now worried I shouldn't have done this in case it causes a miscarriage. Has anyone had experience of this? 

Thank you!


Updating this: later in eve now having  mild cramping on and off.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Arrh hun, hopefully ur embie is snuggled up tight. I'd take it easy now... But think of all the women who have got pregnant and wouldn't have a clue this early on, they have all been ok. Lots of  ur way xx


----------



## Positivity Now (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you, hoping! Baby dust to to you too!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I am also 3 days into a 5day transfer and struggling to know how much to do or not to do!  The bottom line is you have done it now, and obviously did not think it was to much when you were doing it, so i guess the odds are that it was not heavy.  But if you are now worrying about it, personally i would avaoid doing it again, its just not worth it.


I moved my recycle bin the day after egg transfer and then become really obsessively worried about it,  in the end i had to let it go mentally, but now try not to worry myself by doing that kind of thing again. xxxxx


----------



## Toddy74 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it is easy to get over paranoid about taking it easy.
It may be that you are still sore from EC and transfer and that is the reason you experienced cramping.
I have been keeping really active including mucking out my horses mowing the lawn and housework and even decorated my living room.
Not only isn't helping with the long 2ww it must be better to keep active.
I was told to take it easy for the first day and then to carry on as normal and that is what I have done.
No idea if it has paid off but I find out Thursday


----------



## Positivity Now (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the wise words, coweyes and Toddy. It's so easy to get paranoid at this stage after all that we've invested! Keeping my fingers crossed for you both! xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Good luck to you to, it's so hard to remain positive isn't it?


----------



## Positivity Now (Apr 9, 2012)

It's so hard.Have now totally calmed down about overdoing it but just absolutely dreading doing the test! I am so used to seeing a negative, the thought of this one being the same is unbearable. Ah well, at least the wait isn't 2 months!!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I am totally scared of testing as well. I brought a couple of pg tests today, feel totally sick just buying the tests, don't know how I am going to cope with actually doing them!!!


----------



## Positivity Now (Apr 9, 2012)

Me too! I bought some tests yesterday and I keep toying with the idea of testing early and trying to work out whether that would be worse than just waiting till the day. It's such a nightmare!! I can't bear it!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

There is no way I am testing early, I could not do it to myself!  The other thig for me is that one my first round of treatment I gt a positive on my otd, then 3 days later it was a negative.  I was always really greatfull that I didn't do the test early there would have been more time to think it had worked and that would ha e only been more painful! Try and leave it till your test day, then you know the result for sure. Xx


----------



## Positivity Now (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought I would provide an update on this for future reference if anyone reads this post. Today I got a strong BFP  at 9dp5dt, so it looks like all that activity had no effect - at least on getting this far. 

Now just paying it sticks whilst absolutely terrified that I will have a miscarriage but deciding to take it each day art a time 


Good luck to anyone who reads this in the future and has similar worries about the 2ww xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats amazing news, so so pleased for you, i still have a few days, feel totally terrified at doing a test, wandering if i am actually going to have the guts to do one!  Hopefully it will be 4th time lucky for me, xxxxx


----------



## Positivity Now (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, I am just so keeping my fingers crossed for you!  To be honest I cheated and took it a couple of days earlier and watched a very very faint line get darker each day. I felt it was almost less painful to start early as only half show up at that stage so it doesn't matter if it's negative, and there is less pressu re on one day. But I totally get why you wouldn't want to test early. Sending you lots of positive vibes   xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yer think we all have to do what we feel is right.  I feel so so scared to do a test, it's all so final. This is my 4 th round and my first of pgd. It's just so scary waiting to see what the test says, its like that little stick has your whole life hanging on it! Omg just got to wait and see.


----------



## Positivity Now (Apr 9, 2012)

I know. So, so hard. Take each day at a time and keep positive! xxxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh wow! That is FAB news hun! Congratulations  xx


----------



## Positivity Now (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks hoping   Fingers cruised and baby dust to everyone!


----------

